# From the Vault!!



## Deleted member 18141 (Jul 1, 2017)

It's hot and I smell like garbage so here's some drawings to take your mind of the putrefaction of my flesh!!


----------



## JoseCualquier (Jul 1, 2017)

These are so rad! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tennesseejed (Jul 1, 2017)

I like you're style! Keep expressing yourself, please! You're awesome!


----------



## Troubadour9999 (Jul 16, 2017)

Some damn good work.. You definitely have a unique style, that should be seen by more.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 16, 2017)

Very noir kinda reminds me of nick blinko


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 29, 2017)

Love it style, they'd make great pasties!


----------

